# Skink ID



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey guys. I went out to the Royal National Park today and snapped this little guy. I'm not very good with skinks but I was tossing up between either Ctenotus robustus (Eastern Striped Skink) or Eulamprus quoyii (Eastern Water Skink). Considering the habitat he was found in (rocky outcrops and heathland) I am leaning more towards C. robustus, but would like to get a more definite answer. Also do you think it is gravid or just a bit chubby?


----------



## Renagade (Dec 12, 2009)

looks like an eastern water skink.


----------



## greeny1 (Dec 12, 2009)

i think its gravid


----------



## jordo (Dec 12, 2009)

Yep pregnant, eastern water skink.


----------



## kupper (Dec 12, 2009)

water skink for sure


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Dec 13, 2009)

Pretty sure that's a water skink, we get dozens of them at the lakes near my house. They're cute little things.  Nice photo too, by the way.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 13, 2009)

ok so the overwhelming verdict is water skink lol. Thanks for your input! And cheers for the complement mouse_has_faith


----------

